
Google’s 20th Birthday Shows an American Dystopia - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/googles-20th-birthday-shows-an-american-dystopia-14bd6b9d1f78
======
cromwellian
TL;DR Google blocked blockchain and ICO Ads, a huge chunk of which were scams,
and the author works in that industry, feels wronged, and this is somehow just
as bad as Chinese censorship.

I’m pretty sure there are ripped off people who were scammed and blame Google
for allowing the ads in the first place.

